# Whos Going To Be Breeding Skunks Next Year Then?



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:2thumb:Hey all

Im after a skunk next year. And was just wondering who will be breeding next year, who to look out for etc. 

Thanks alot

Joe


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

think i might be breeding ichi with domino next year as foofoo has pm;ed me and is keen to breed with ichi : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo *******, your so far away though!! haha. Keep us updated


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Well by the looks of it if i do breed her then i will be going to spend a few days at foofoos and having a bit of a holiday while domino gets the deed done :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

We're taking it as it comes and hoping that last years two lost litters were down to it being Maple and Blossoms first kits.

As for breeders to watch out for, in my opinion (and it may be slightly biased) but I think George has to have been the best of the intact skunks born this year. He's 99.99% bombproof, not even the 8 week old puppy we are puppy sitting at the moment has set him off. He was bred by Nic and Mike (Gills and Geckos) down in St Austell, Cornwall, thet come highly recommended by Lou and myself.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Fixx said:


> We're taking it as it comes and hoping that last years two lost litters were down to it being Maple and Blossoms first kits.
> 
> As for breeders to watch out for, in my opinion (and it may be slightly biased) but I think George has to have been the best of the intact skunks born this year. He's 99.99% bombproof, not even the 8 week old puppy we are puppy sitting at the moment has set him off. He was bred by Nic and Mike (Gills and Geckos) down in St Austell, Cornwall, thet come highly recommended by Lou and myself.


If I was ever to get a skunk that is the only place I would get one from!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

if i have a successful breed from ichi i think mine will be pretty bomb proof as there will be brought up with a can and 2 german Shepard x st Bernards


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> if i have a successful breed from ichi i think mine will be pretty bomb proof as there will be brought up with a can and 2 german Shepard x st Bernards


 
Do you think that is how to get bombproof skunk kits? I was thinking a stressless quiet upbringing for Koko's offspring because thats what we did with Bear and he is bombproof.. in that he has never sprayed but then I didnt raise him from birth so maybe it was his experience before I got him anyway. 

This is where it is smart to buy off an experienced breeder like gills n geckos who know how to socialise skunks if they are to be fully loaded.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i think different people have different ways of bringin skunks up to be social, and i dont think any are wrong so long as it works


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> This is where it is smart to buy off an experienced breeder like gills n geckos who know how to socialise skunks if they are to be fully loaded.


Agreed, hands up who got an intact skunk kit this year who HAS NOT sprayed?


<waves hands in the air madly>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mine sprayed a few times when younger but aint sprayed for months 


but mine had 7 now 8 hyper dogs to deal with now they are used to them they are fine : victory:


Plus to be honest i love my fullys so wouldnt have them any other way :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> mine sprayed a few times when younger but aint sprayed for months
> 
> 
> but mine had 7 now 8 hyper dogs to deal with now they are used to them they are fine : victory:
> ...


So that's a big hands down from you then? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> So that's a big hands down from you then? :whistling2:


 
But at the end of the day its to be expected coming into a busy house like mine with all the dogs i have 

I was prepared for it 

And if people dont want to be prepared for that then why own them in the 1st place being able to spray is part of them and shouldnt be taken away 


thats my opinion on owning skunks anyways


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> But at the end of the day its to be expected coming into a busy house like mine with all the dogs i have
> 
> I was prepared for it
> 
> ...


here here. Haha, ooo well atleast ill have a variety to choose from then eh! Think id definitly prefer them coming from a busier private bred place too, the busier the better imo, get them used to new stuff, then if they come to a quieter place would be better


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> here here. Haha, ooo well atleast ill have a variety to choose from then eh! Think id definitly prefer them coming from a busier private bred place too, the busier the better imo, get them used to new stuff, then if they come to a quieter place would be better


Thats me out then :sad: if we were any more quiet and laid back we'd be dead :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Thats me out then :sad: if we were any more quiet and laid back we'd be dead :lol2:


Haha, well remember the golden rule, In, Out, In Out!! Lol. Well i didnt mean as theres always something loud happening, i mean busy as in meeting a variety of people and animals, just getting used to the surroundings of everything of a home life, if that makes sense.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Agreed, hands up who got an intact skunk kit this year who HAS NOT sprayed?
> 
> 
> <waves hands in the air madly>


whooo wave hands! mine has never let off and has gone through prolapses and having his bum stitches taking out and just laid there upside down without a peep (he had no anesthetic sp?) had them out turned over looked at his bum n wandered off lol
hes super skunk and most friendly skunk i met:2thumb:
he was zoo bred and a few of his litter mates have let off but not him whooooo
stu


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> whooo wave hands! mine has never let off and has gone through prolapses and having his bum stitches taking out and just laid there upside down without a peep (he had no anesthetic sp?) had them out turned over looked at his bum n wandered off lol
> hes super skunk and most friendly skunk i met:2thumb:
> he was zoo bred and a few of his litter mates have let off but not him whooooo
> stu


*joins Fixx & Stu waving madly* my loaded was zoo bred too :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Haha, well remember the golden rule, In, Out, In Out!! Lol. Well i didnt mean as theres always something loud happening, i mean busy as in meeting a variety of people and animals, just getting used to the surroundings of everything of a home life, if that makes sense.


 
phew!!! Thank god you are here Joe, I nearly forgot how to breathe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> phew!!! Thank god you are here Joe, I nearly forgot how to breathe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahaha!!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> *joins Fixx & Stu waving madly* my loaded was zoo bred too :no1:


But yours sprayed at previous owners :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> But yours sprayed at previous owners :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
:lol2: ok ok but wouldnt you have? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: ok ok but wouldnt you have? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
No comment :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

..............


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry posted in jons name not mine so deleted it...


7 out of the 10 we bred havnt sprayed up to this day and they are, oldest, 7 1/2 months old... mine has sprayed once, this was when she was very poorly at emmas house and was literally on edge, so if i was her i think i would have too... this was the only time it has ever happend, again she is nearly 8 months old now... she has been through alot and even with jons finger up her bum she still didnt even flinch.

there is NO way to bring up bomb proof babies... at the end of the day they still have the ability to spray and if they feel the need to they will use it... ours were handled from 2weeks old, or of similar age (once their eyes were open) always by many different people to get used to not just me or one other person... and at 4weeks old became very socialsed, and we around people all the time... if you are bringing skunks up in a quite environment when they are of an age to be handled, they are not going to get used to any unusual noises or anything else, just quietness and peace... so you are more likely to have skunks that will spray from time to time.

babies can spray before their eyes are open and before they can even walk and this is from 7days old... yes, it doesnt stink as bad as when they are older but it still has a great smell to it that lingers for about 2 days! so if mum, another kit, or someone putting mums food in/cleaning out spooks them then they will spray, mainly because they cant see whats going on around them so are much more succeptable to noise. 
at least 50% of all babies 7days to 2 1/2 weeks old WILL spray... its a natural instinct for them and its as if they have to 'test' it.

Lucy


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

or just like to piss of there mum, having arguments with there brothers and sisters.. Lol.

Agree with your post and what i was trying to say!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> whooo wave hands! mine has never let off and has gone through prolapses and having his bum stitches taking out and just laid there upside down without a peep (he had no anesthetic sp?) had them out turned over looked at his bum n wandered off lol
> hes super skunk and most friendly skunk i met:2thumb:
> he was zoo bred and a few of his litter mates have let off but not him whooooo
> stu


Yeah yeah, he's very precious!! :notworthy:

Actually, he's very sweet! Much calmer than our 2!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

*i need a skunk*

hi i would love a skunk but do u need a licence to keep them in england and if not how much are they


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> hi i would love a skunk but do u need a licence to keep them in england and if not how much are they


Nope, no licence. Prices range from £400 - £1,000 : victory:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> Nope, no licence. Prices range from £400 - £1,000 : victory:


ours start at £350: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> ours start at £350: victory:


ahem £375 :lol2:


----------

